

How is mailbox any different from linkedin intro app - iunk
http://blog.yurikoval.com/2013/11/how-is-mailbox-any-different-from-linkedin-intro-app/

======
mattkrea
I think the difference here is that I wanted Mailbox to do this when I signed
up. This is no so for LinkedIn.

(I don't use either service anymore but this is a very clear line to be drawn
I think)

